# Pain relief



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I've heard that it's ok to give paracetamol or children's calpol to dogs for pain relief. Does anyone else do this and if so what is the correct dosage? Thank you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not sure, I would be wary giving either, why does your dog need pain relief ? If it is post-operative and for a short duration I would be more comfortable getting something from the vet. If it is for a long term condition I can recommend a fabulous natural anti-inflammatory that I use for Bella to keep her supple and pain free since she had her LP surgery in 2012.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

He had surgery in january for legg calves perthes disease. He had a femoral head and neck excision which is basically the removal of the hip. He recovered well from the surgery and pretty much had full function from the leg. But after a very long walk a few days ago( alot more than he is used too) hes been hopping on three legs quite abit and not keen to use his leg at times. Im hoping its just strained and nothing serious. Im making an appointment at the vets for Monday but wondered about giving him something until then. Which is the one you use?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I use Flex Celadrin from a company called Ace Canine Healthcare, just google it. I cannot tell you how much this product has helped Bella, it keeps her supple and pain free, it has no side effects and there is no limitations to how long they can be on it. Please check it out its fab. x


----------

